# Thanks to Monza!



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd have posted this on their forum but they ain't got one for some reason!
Just got the four towel deal from Monza (Monza Towels) - ordered them one day, they arrived the next at a brilliant price. The towels are superb. Mixture of plush and short and have a lovely soft silk edge.
Had quite a few orders from Monza in the past six months and they always deliver within 36 hours and are one of the best value dealers available! Keep up the good work Eamonn and thanks!


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

Thought that was a stonking deal so I've just taken advantage of it too


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks, we will dispatch it tomorrow for you. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

he was the same with my sn


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i ordered gliptone with 2 free m/f cloths from u guys on ebay, didnt even know u were on DW


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

I also just got this 4 towel deal, the towels are great, very soft indeed. Dual pile weave too like the CG miracle dryer.

Great value very impressed:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I never saw that deal - I'll have four myself!


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

They are really superb. They buff and dry brilliantly. Gotta be one of the best deals on here at the moment.


----------



## skoosh (Sep 17, 2009)

I've also just taken advantage of this deal,as well as previous orders iv made,and concur with what the others have said about the service from monza.


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks, we will send tomorrow for you :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I've always had good service from Monza too; placed an order on Xmas eve and it arrived today with a nice hand written thank you from Eamonn.
A good reliable site. :thumb:


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone know if you need to send the money as a gift or not?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Its up to you mate.... Eamonn doesn't ask for it but it probably saves him some paypal costs..... either way he'll get it.


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

charlie53 said:


> Anyone know if you need to send the money as a gift or not?


Hi, just mark it as goods. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Order placed and paid.
Gordon


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Order placed and paid.
> Gordon


Thanks Gordon, we will post tomorrow for you. :thumb:


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

I received the towels today - just 2 days after I placed the order! That's incredible 

I seem to have competition for the towels though - my wife was looking at them and commented 'Ooh they're nice - I'm sure I could use them too' - like Hell she will!

Thanks Monza!


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

DiscoDriver said:


> I received the towels today - just 2 days after I placed the order! That's incredible
> 
> I seem to have competition for the towels though - my wife was looking at them and commented 'Ooh they're nice - I'm sure I could use them too' - like Hell she will!
> 
> Thanks Monza!


Thanks Richard :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Eamonn

My postman is a bit dodgy - can I pay a bit more for Recorded please? How much for 3 via 2nd Class Recorded?

Cheers,

Russ.


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Hi Eamonn
> 
> My postman is a bit dodgy - can I pay a bit more for Recorded please? How much for 3 via 2nd Class Recorded?
> 
> ...


Hi Russ
Yes, we can do that for you, the cost for 3 towels including recorded delivery would be £14.95.

Regards
Eamonn


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Monza Man said:


> Hi Russ
> Yes, we can do that for you, the cost for 3 towels including recorded delivery would be £14.95.
> 
> Regards
> Eamonn


Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #3TP277594L489173D)


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've received my order for these yesterday and I'm very impressed. They seem a great quality towel  £16.99 for 4 is a bargain!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Still not got mine yet :wall:, bloody weather obviously effecting deliveries. Ordered well over a week ago.


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Still not got mine yet :wall:, bloody weather obviously effecting deliveries. Ordered well over a week ago.


Let us know if no sign by Friday and we will see if we can trace it for you. The snow has caused so many delays with deliveries it is driving us nuts at the moment. :wall:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Got my Zymol sponges today, many thanks and for the gifts too .


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Bulla2000 said:


> Got my Zymol sponges today, many thanks and for the gifts too .


Thanks for letting us know :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Ordered mine and arrived fast and safely too 

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

wrxmania said:


> Ordered mine and arrived fast and safely too
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian :thumb:


----------

